
How we coupled product innovation with mass manufacturing - kaigani
https://medium.com/moo-paper/how-moo-coupled-product-innovation-with-mass-manufacturing-e582cee43b63
======
icefox
Any plans to open source the code for the pico projector highligher? That
sounds like something others would be interested in having too.

~~~
nickludlam
So its actually a very basic setup. I used pygame to output to the framebuffer
device on the Banana Pi, and created a very simple controller class to run the
drawing thread.

Its about 300 lines for the projector management class, with some internal
state machine logic, and a number of draw calls using pygame.draw.circle().
Calibration offsets are stored in a config file to allow for variations
between each physical device made up.

Using a python thread to make the draw calls can occasionally go wrong and the
Banana Pi gets stuck, but that's sufficiently rare enough that you can just
reboot to solve the issue in the factory.

